# New Home media Server



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

*Please Help Home media Server Newbie*

Hey guys, I Could Really Use Some Help
I am hoping I can get some help with a new media server. I have read just about every post in the forum and would like some good advice. 
I am currently using a Sony Mega Changer for all my Blu ray movies. (Piece of junk). What I am wanting to do is pu my 400 odd Blu rays on a HDD and create a media server. 
1. I am not sure if I should Have a PC and the server or Just the PC. I figure to get me started I am going to need at least 10 terabytes. 
2. How do I get the best quality to my Home theater. I am not willing to compromise Video or Audio. I have done some reading on the Dune Media players and they seam ok. I would put this in the place of my mega changer. 
3. For the extra storage should I build a server or just go get one. I am really Wanting to use XBMC. Will I have problems in trying to accomplish this. 

Thanks


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Unless you plan on serving the content to other rooms a single HTPC will act fine and provide everything you need in one box. You can always remove extra content or other audio options from the disc to make the size smaller without compromising quality. Can you not locate the htpc/media server in the equipment location? If not then you will have to get some form of media playback device, whether its a smaller media pc or a dedicated media streamer, there are a few options but what works best depends on your situation.


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

nholmes1, 
Thanks for the input. Eventually I will be serving the media to other rooms. I would like the keep the server seperate from the pc. I am not willing to sacrifice the content of the Blu Ray media. I will be maing exact copies of the discs. I am just picky that way. Plus with my wife I can not make it to confusing. The menus are a must. I have pretty much decided on a Dune HD max. The help I need most with is the server. I am wanting to get at least a 10 bay hot swap stand up. I can not have this eye sore and loud machine in my living room. I will be putting it in the computer room. What Mobo do you think I should go with. I am not to concerned with backing the BR files sense I own the discs.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well if you are going with a true server case than I can understand the need to remotely locate the server. The problem I have had with most media streamer devices is that interface isn't nearly as nice as the htpc.

I would look for a motherboard with the Z68 chipset from intel and use the SRT technology as it takes a sold state drive and makes it a cache for the main drive speeding up I/O. I went with a Gigabyte board but the Z68 boards are more similar than they are different. Asus, Gigabyte, and MSI are my go to companies but there are plenty of options. 

I would also go with an i7 over an i5 due to the higher 3Rd level cache.


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

I have read in a few places where people were having problems with the Media players. I am also wanting to be able to controll it with my universal remote. That is one reason I went with the Dune. It will handle all the audio streams I want and I read it works well with WHS. I am wanting the bigger server because I know my library will do nothing but grow. 

Thanks again for the info and i welcome any advice.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

I use a UnRaid server so store all of my Media: BluRay, DVD, Music, Pictures, Video, TV Series, ECT.

UnRaid will run on pretty cheap hardware and I think is good for up to 15 drives now. This also offers some protection as you can loose up to one drive and not loose any data as long as you replace it. From their you can use a HTPC or Player to stream the content to what ever you want.

Personaly I only rip the main movie and get rid of all the extras. Who wants old proviews and all the menu's to go through? hit play and the movie starts right away.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im not sure what your total budget is but you might consider a KALIEDESCAPE system....It is costly but is THE ULTIMATE server / storage / media player / multizone solution period... We have 3 clients with them they are all in MEDIA heaven.... not to mention the envy of their friends....it does it all !! And I can tell you from lots of hard experience that you will toil for hours on end managing a large movie collection on a PC/ storage system ....

http://www.kaleidescape.com/products/ :T


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

RTS100x5 said:


> Im not sure what your total budget is but you might consider a KALIEDESCAPE system....It is costly but is THE ULTIMATE server / storage / media player / multizone solution period... We have 3 clients with them they are all in MEDIA heaven.... not to mention the envy of their friends....it does it all !! And I can tell you from lots of hard experience that you will toil for hours on end managing a large movie collection on a PC/ storage system ....
> 
> http://www.kaleidescape.com/products/ :T


Even with the mini-system Keliedescape is simply out of the reach of most people though it is much more realistic now than when I was first installing them. 

Keliedescape does have the best user interface for movie collections and the scene features are fantastic, but there are many things a K system can't do that a htpc can, DVR functions, web video playback and the ability to store Blu-Rays without having them physically stored in a changer.

I am a Crestron and KScape dealer so don't think I don't support them but they are not the end all be all.


----------



## SteveMA (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1302559
The title says buyers guide but it really is a thread about how to select components to build an HTPC. I found it very helpful. I used recommendations (and added a few of my own choices) and built an HTPC which running XBMC as my "media center". I highly recommend the DIY route.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

For server I would look at Unraid/Freenas/Flexraid. 
Here is a recent guide on Unraid. 
*Different links for the HTPC Build -*
Guide to Building a Home Theater PC
Your Very First HTPC? But Where do You Start?

*Links for Unraid Builds -*
Unraid 1
Unraid 2

Have a seperate HTPC / Media Server(NAS). Build a NAS that is flexible and allows you to add more drives to it over time.

*Some useful XBMC Stuff *

XBMC Media Center : Setup Guide, Knowlege Base & Support


blu-ray in 1080p with dts-hd and truehd


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

SteveMA said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1302559
> The title says buyers guide but it really is a thread about how to select components to build an HTPC. I found it very helpful. I used recommendations (and added a few of my own choices) and built an HTPC which running XBMC as my "media center". I highly recommend the DIY route.


LOVE XBMC...... what sound card are you using ??


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

nholmes1 said:


> Even with the mini-system Keliedescape is simply out of the reach of most people though it is much more realistic now than when I was first installing them.
> 
> Keliedescape does have the best user interface for movie collections and the scene features are fantastic, but there are many things a K system can't do that a htpc can, DVR functions, web video playback and the ability to store Blu-Rays without having them physically stored in a changer.
> 
> I am a Crestron and KScape dealer so don't think I don't support them but they are not the end all be all.


My recommendation was based on the following

quote 
1 Eventually I will be serving the media to other rooms.
2 How do I get the best quality to my Home theater. I am not willing to compromise Video or Audio.
3 What I am wanting to do is pu my 400 odd Blu rays on a HDD and create a media server. 

Nothing he requested involved DVR functions or web access or playback ..... so to enhance my statement it is the Ulitmate Media storage mulitzone system....expensive yes but it really is not the same animal as a HTPC your right..... And I have a HTPC i wouldnt trade for a Kaleidescape sytem


----------



## SteveMA (Jan 14, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> LOVE XBMC...... what sound card are you using ??


It's built into the i3 processor I used in the HTPC I built.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

you could go along way beyond the built in sound with a good sound card lddude:


----------



## SteveMA (Jan 14, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> you could go along way beyond the built in sound with a good sound card lddude:


Yes, I know. I was more concerned with getting the PC functional at the time I built it. Now that I have XBMC running (controlled via a Harmony One) I will look into a sound card upgrade. Not being that knowledgeable about sounds cards (or PC's to be honest), if one installs a sound card does the built-in automatically get "by-passed" or is this accomplished in the setup?

SteveMA


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

SteveMA said:


> Yes, I know. I was more concerned with getting the PC functional at the time I built it. Now that I have XBMC running (controlled via a Harmony One) I will look into a sound card upgrade. Not being that knowledgeable about sounds cards (or PC's to be honest), if one installs a sound card does the built-in automatically get "by-passed" or is this accomplished in the setup?
> 
> SteveMA


The onboard sound would be disabled in BIOS....I can instruct you on this procedure if your unfamiliar with it....the you would install your new sound card...
Depending on what motherboard slots you have available would determine what choices you have in a new sound card.... PCI or PCI express x1, x16

Curious how you setup a Harmony to control XBMC :nerd:


----------



## SteveMA (Jan 14, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> The onboard sound would be disabled in BIOS....I can instruct you on this procedure if your unfamiliar with it....the you would install your new sound card...
> Depending on what motherboard slots you have available would determine what choices you have in a new sound card.... PCI or PCI express x1, x16
> 
> Curious how you setup a Harmony to control XBMC :nerd:


http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=77519
This thread details the process pretty well. The pictures are missing in the early posts but if you look towards the end (~page 60 and on) you can see what they did. It is working for me pretty well.

I may well take you up on that. I still have a bit to do with XBMC (setting up Blu Ray with Total Media Theatre 5 and also Media Player Classic Home Cinema as per http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1294647). I'll keep you posted.

Thanks for the offer.
SteveMA


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

RTS100x5 said:


> you could go along way beyond the built in sound with a good sound card lddude:


What is the point if you bit stream to a reciever, which I would say 99% of HTPC are doing, a better sound card will gain you nothing.


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

Guys just wanted to say thanks for all the input on this. I decided to go with a unraid server and a dune media player. My server is up and running. Just have a few tweeks to do.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Samuraijones said:


> Guys just wanted to say thanks for all the input on this. I decided to go with a unraid server and a dune media player. My server is up and running. Just have a few tweeks to do.


Good deal, I think you will be happpy when you get everything set up and going. Have thought of getting a Dune but I think I am too use to a HTPC and all the ways you can use it.


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

I have had PC in my media room before and it was nice. The dune is awsome, right now Im using zappiti. Works good with some fine tuning.


----------

